# Roberts Line Zephyr



## albagtp (Apr 20, 2014)

I have been looking for a Roberts Line Zephyr and am curious if any one on the forum may know of one available. 

Thank you for your help, Bryan. 

direct -email [email protected]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very rare, Jerry Barnes has one and maybe some parts, but I believe he was selling it a while ago... He'll probably see this thread and respond.

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I contacted him Greg. I still have my Z and plan to keep it. Sending it to Rayman to put MTH DCS system and sound from a MTH O scale Zephyer. All my other track power is MTH engines, so decided to have Ray convert it over. All I have to do is get it packed up! I was trying to sell my D&H Shark, not the Z.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you going to get the latest electronics the run both DCS and DCC? I think it is available in O scale.

And bully for you keeping that nice train, I would not let it go either!!

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone know what happened about the proposal to do a short production run of the Zephyer and cars? I can't remember the details now or what scale it was but it was not Roberts Lines manufacturer.

Andrew


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft to do 1/29 version, have not seen it on their web site yet though.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Anyone know what happened about the proposal to do a short production run of the Zephyer and cars? I can't remember the details now or what scale it was but it was not Roberts Lines manufacturer.
> 
> Andrew


Here is a link to the original thread:
http://tinyurl.com/k3sr7a3
First it was he had 10 orders of the 25 neccessary with Accucraft.
Then they needed 50 orders up front.
I wonder if it just stalled out at that point.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tstwrt64 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Roberts Zephyr*

I just picked 1 of these sets up and it is for sale. lmk if you are still looking. I am in Iowa


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

tstwrt64 said:


> I just picked 1 of these sets up and it is for sale. lmk if you are still looking. I am in Iowa


The OP made only one post (this one) and that was three and a half years ago! Save your breathe waiting for a reply.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There was one on an auction recently... perhaps tstwrt64 bought it in the hopes of turning a profit?

Tstwrt64: you just buy it and now you want to sell it? How much? Why?

Greg - 628


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Greg, he just bought it for $700 at that auction I mentioned to you a week ago.

Iowa auction, two days ago.
https://www.proxibid.com/aspr/Rober...ephyr-set/39037251/LotDetail.asp?lid=39037251


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, what a deal.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, was trying to get an answer before we spilled the beans on knowing how much it sold for (!!!).

Greg


----------



## tstwrt64 (Nov 13, 2017)

wow
what difference does it make what I paid?
(46 years of buying/selling and trading have taught me that translates to "I wish I had bought that" or "you got a deal, you have to give me a deal because I know what you paid"
I was in the right place at the right time
judging by the comments I have received as of this writing I am not too impressed with the crowd on this forum

and it wasn't $700.00 there were premiums involved



I make my living buying and selling btw

no crime in a profit!

_Edit: Political statements are not permitted in the forums. - Mod_




Greg Elmassian said:


> Yep, was trying to get an answer before we spilled the beans on knowing how much it sold for (!!!).
> 
> Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong at all... and I said there was a premium before, and you got a good deal.

You are entitled to make a profit, or attempt it.

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Not sure why he got so touchy, the results are quite public. 
Sheesh, I apologize for my indiscretion...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah Cliff, how dare you insult the guy who is just here to resell his recent acquisition? 

Ha ha.

Greg


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

It's one thing to purchase from a fellow model railroader, one you've come to know through the forums or at shows, and quite another to purchase form someone looking to "turn a profit" on you, that knows nothing about what he's selling.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, and a brand new guy here just to turn a profit with his first post and has the guts to make this comment:

"judging by the comments I have received as of this writing I am not too impressed with the crowd on this forum"

Dude: right back at you!

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This is serving no useful purpose.


----------

